# radio button list



## emagdnim (Jun 21, 2004)

I want to make a page that redirects a user based on there radio button chioce. There options will be to update, delete, and create a database entry and based on there choice could be redirected to three different pages. How do I do this?


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

This is too broad for us to answer. Give us some more details. Do you already have a database set up? Something like mySql? What is the back-end for you web pages? ASP? JSP? PHP?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It's not too broad a question. Just use SELECT CASE, here is a sample:

http://www.learnasp.com/learn/case2.asp


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Rockn - how do you know they are using ASP?

You could do this in Javascript, but a serverside language is generally more reliable.


----------



## DrewGBowman (Jun 23, 2004)

emagdnim said:


> I want to make a page that redirects a user based on there radio button chioce. There options will be to update, delete, and create a database entry and based on there choice could be redirected to three different pages. How do I do this?


Try using cookies or a modal dialog (Internet Explorer only) maybe?


----------

